# Wall of Larvae



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I never knew a wall of worms could look so good!










Shrimp fried rice, anyone?


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Aisha,

Seeing something like that makes me smile. I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Who's the shrimp doing the frying? 

Nice picture!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Aisha, a perfect picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Parke County Queen said:


> I always enjoy your pictures.


Thanks! This is from the inspection I did last weekend. I had never seen a whole comb of larvae like that before. It was neat! 

I like you photos too!


----------

